# Снова о спорте



## Jamal (5 Окт 2007)

Здравствуйте, мне 22. Недавно проходил воен.комиссию по обслед-ю позвоночника. Мне много чего там написали, кое-что я сам нашёл в справочниках. Но мне ничего толком не объяснили. Ходил к хирургу в свою поликлинику, чтобы мне расшифровали. Но и там сказали мол меньше бегать, прыгать и спину укреплять.

Прежде чем обращаться куда-либо, решил спросить на форуме. Вас много спрашивают подходит ли тот или иной вид спорта для определённого вида искривления позвоночника.

Дело в том,что я на любительском уровне занимаюсь баскетболом (1-2 раза в неделю). Понятно что это наверное негативный спорт для нездоровой спины, но могу ли я найти для себя альтернативу, не завязывая с баскетболом.
Позже я напишу заключ.комиссии.


----------



## Denner (5 Окт 2007)

Позанимайся плаванием на любительском уровнеСтанет немного лучше.


----------



## Jamal (5 Окт 2007)

Так я и занимаюсь .Раз в неделю.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (5 Окт 2007)

Н





> едавно проходил воен.комиссию по обслед-ю позвоночника.Мне много чего там написали,кое-что я сам нашёл в справочниках.


А чего и о кое-чём?



> Но мне ничего толком не объяснили.


И вы нам.



> Ходил к хирургу в свою поликлинику,чтобы мне расшифровали.


Расшифровали что?



> Но и там сказали мол меньше бегать,прыгать и спину укреплять.Прежде чем обращаться куда-либо,решил спросить на форуме.Вас много спрашивают подходит ли тот или иной вид спорта для определённого вида искривления позвоночника.Дело в том,что я на любительском уровне занимаюсь баскетболом(1-2 раза в неделю).Понятно что это наверное негативный спорт для нездоровой спины,но могу ли я найти для себя альтернативу,незавязывая с баскетболом.


22 года занимались, ничего не болит и так уж всё бросить?




> Позже я напишу заключ.комиссии.


Посмотрим.


----------



## Jamal (5 Окт 2007)

Неправильно выразился.Под словом "расшифровали" я хотел сказать ,что не знаю свои дальнейшие действия по данному диагнозу.То-ли мне необходимы какие-то ограничения нагрузки...

Клинико-функциональный диагноз:
...C-образный левосторонний сколиоз грудопоясничн отдела позвоночника(2ст).Распространённый остеохондроз на уровне (Незнаю как обознач.вроде Th)      ThVII   -ThXII,   ThXII  -L    сегментов (2ст.) Двусторонний диспластический консартроз 2 ст.Укорочение левой нижней конечности на 2см за счёт сегмента бедра,без нарушения функции опоры и ходьбы.

Баскетболом стал заниматся после школы,так что около трёх лет занимаюсь.Думаю он ничего особо не изменил -3 года назад тоже самое и было.Сейчас просто умеренные боли в спине стали чувствительнее.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (6 Окт 2007)

Диагноз серьёзный. Можно прожить всю жизнь и не будет особено беспокоить, но может и разболеться и так, что мало не покажется.

Пожалуй тут необходимо подойти этапно и комплексно.
Этапно, значит, прежде всего определиться с диагнозом. Здесь вам повезло, система ВВК делает это хорошо и системно.
Теперь второй этап, скомпенсировать имеющиеся недостатки и научится жить с ними. На этом этапе, прежде всего надо обратиться к ортопеду. 

Затем третий этап- определиться с физическими нагрузками (и рабочими и тренировочными)


----------



## Jamal (7 Окт 2007)

Спасибо за совет!Насчёт первого этапа ,подскажите,где можно узнать или прочесть про систему ВВК?Что это?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (7 Окт 2007)

Военно-врачебная комиссия, насколько я понял, диагноз вам поставили только тогда, когда встал вопрос о службе в армии.
 Государство о вас заботиться, а вы о себе?

Кстати, если встать перед зеркалом, то видно, что одно плечо выше другого? А сами замечали, что одна брючина  и рукав длиннее? А родители смотрели на вашу спину?


----------



## Jamal (7 Окт 2007)

Да диагноз мне поставили именно ВВК.Более того через 3 года(А в Белоруссии ВВК проходят каждые 3года)меня спросили мол,мы вам 3года дали на лечение а вы ничего не делалали.После первой же комиссии я ходил в свою поликлинику с диагнозом.Мне там и сказали классическое:" здоровой спины не бывает" и мне нужно спину качать ,а бегать и прыгать поменьше.Ещё посоветовали подкладку под обувь 2 см.И это в 19 лет.Носить я её не стал,так как получается нарушение ходьбы(Колени на разном уровне)Это всё что мне тогда посоветовали.Теперь я понимаю что этого мало.Значит я уже на втором этапе.

Разницу ног особо не чувствую.Мне говорили что 2см. это приличная разница,но замечал я это только на фото,когда надо встать ровно.Плечо всегда приподнято.


----------



## Ирина Игоревна (7 Окт 2007)

возможно, нужно приобрести "подкладку" в специальной ортопедической мастерской? Вы действительно можете в дальнейшем иметь значительные проблемы со спиной, поэтому в 19 лет лучше носить подкладку, заниматься подходящим видом спорта - например плавать, делать лечебную гимнастику (комплекс см. на форуме), чем потом мучиться от невыносимых болей.


----------



## Jamal (7 Окт 2007)

Насчёт подкладки я даже не знаю.Я думал ,что её носят  в подростковом возрасте,временно.А сейчас ноги у меня уж точно не сравняются,22 года всё-таки  Выходит я должен буду носить её постоянно,чтобы держать позвоночник ровным.Да и 2см.даже не продаются такие подкладки,только под заказ.И из кроссовка нога выскакивает от этого.

Ирина Игоревна,может я заблуждаюсь,если не брать в расчёт вышесказанные неудобства,то у меня неравенство ног из-за сегмента бедра без нарушения ф-ии опоры и ходьбы.А если подложить подкладку,то одно колено подымется на 2см. Вроде как биомех-ка  нарушится,хромать буду.Но зато позвоночник будет ровным.Так?
Жаль в бедро подкладку не подложить))


----------



## Ирина Игоревна (8 Окт 2007)

Естественно, не выровняется.Но скомпенсируется асимметрия. Обычно после даже пробной установки подпяточника пациенты ощущают значительное облегчение. Конечно, нужно заказывать - в мастерской)


----------

